# What kind of Spnning Wheel is the Best



## wendys_goats (Jan 31, 2006)

I am looking at spinning wheels on ebay. Which brand is better? I'm a total green horn and haven't a clue. So any help would be great.


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

I am still very new, and my only spinning experience is with my Kromski Polonaise, but here is a link with some very good info: Choosing a wheel. I found it only after I jumped into the deep end ! (but I also knew when choosing my wheel that I was looking for certain characteristics in the wheel, high ratios because my ultimate goal is to spin laceweight, aesthetics that appealed to me, and it helps that it was manufactured in my great grandparents' homeland!  ) Hope the link helps!

Jessie


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

A working wheel is the best kind!

Honestly it depends on what you want.

Are you interested in funky art yarns? Then you'll need one with a large bobbin and big orifice. Do you like to spin laceweight? Then a small orifice is good, and a big wheel or a variety of ratios so that you don't have to treadle like a mad gerbil to get enough twist. Do you like modern styling? Check out the Louets and the fancy Majacraft alapaca wheel. Love antiques? get an old wheel (just make sure it's been USED BY AN ACTUAL SPINNER or checked over by someone with experience dealing with old wheels first)

Me, I love the antiques. I love the look, I love the price (usually a working antique is on the order of $250-300, but you DO need to buy from a spinner or have it checked ... check out the Antique Wheels forum on Ravelry for tons of info and help if you see one you like).

I also have a Babe wheel which I think is a fabulous starter wheel for anyone. Easy to use, good price, not pretty, but light weight and easy to transport.

When I started, I couldn't justify the price of a brand new wooden wheel - they are just SO expensive. Lovely, yes, and worth it I have no doubt, but I couldn't afford it.

A Babe was a good starter wheel in my price range. Here, used Traditionals (Ashford) show up on Kijiji every month or two for about $250, which is also a great way to start.

Check out your local Craigslist/kijiji and get a spinner to give you an opinion if it's not being sold by a spinner. Don't buy ANY wheel used unless you can get the seller to sit at it and show you it works - too easy to get snookered into repairs and frustration. 

Of course that advice doesn't apply once you have at least one working wheel in your house, 'cause then it's just fun to have project wheels to restore ... but you'd be so frustrated if the first one turned out not to be a good working wheel, eh? I've seen it happen too many times and it is sad every time.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Good advice from Frazzlehead. Do you have a fiber store to go check them out? 
That really helps! Double treadle, single treadle, scotch tension, double drive- it can make your head spin. Check out Ravelry- they have a used tools and spinners marketplace- www.ravelry.com and www.kbbspin.org for used wheels. I started with what first came my way- a Louet. I still use it for art yarn and to ply- then bought a Ashford Trad off Ravelry (like Frazzlehead said, a great way to start) , now have a Lendrum, which is wonderful. The Kromski Polonaise is so very nice- that is stay in one place wheel. (you could pack it, but would be a bit of trouble) So that is another thing you might think about- will you want to travel with this? 
Best to try them, if you can, because leg length, etc, does come into play.
Happy hunting!!!!


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

My suggestion is to get one that has about 3 or so speeds or drive ratios so it's more versatile and you won't outgrow it. 

For learning to spin, a slow wheel is easier to get the hang of. And you don't outgrow a slow wheel, really, I used a Wee Peggy, a entry level wood kit wheel made in the 80's, for 20 years before I spent money on a faster one. I have some yarns that I made 20 years ago that are as fine and tight as you could want, and I won a good number of skein/yarn competitions using it. So it doesn't have to be a fancy wheel.

I don't recommend buying an antique wheel, as new ones that are better built, with plastic or enclosed bearings, make spinning so much smoother and easier.


----------

